# n00b's 101 question of the day.



## dv6cougar (Mar 27, 2004)

so this is my first post, but I won't really give you guys 101 questions 

My name is Mike and I am about 20 years old. I am not in a situation where I can access my car at hte current moment, but I own a 1999 Mercury Cougar V6 (2.5L V6, 5 spd) and I really like that car alot.

However, my friends all drive their modded Z28's and such and I really would like something I can keep up with better and I had a 00' VW Golf (2.0 I4, 5 spd) before this and I was very impressed with way a German car handled/drove. My Golf turned out to be a lemon so I sold it and got the Cougar. I have always had an eye for the M3, very stylish car yet very clean and not too "futuristic."

Now my question(s) is/are:

What is the E46, E36 and so on? Are they platforms (equivalent of F-body etc)? or something else? and what years go with what E?

How much would you expect my insurance to go up by? (i know this isn't a good question to ask, but perhaps someone has an idea )

I was always wondering where the best place for info is? This was the best place I personally could find about the M3 on the net. I am looking for articles, stats, reviews, whatever you got, let me see it, please 

I have also considered a 00+Trans Am if i can afford that, so if anyone can compare and contrast the two, that would be excellent.

Thank you very much 

as a side note - I have my won car website for all makes and models, so if anyone is interested we are still in teh early stages of development tho everything works http://www.tunercarz.com


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Well, this is a pretty good place for information.

E36 and E46 designate the "generation" of the platform. The most current is the 46, and there is some debate on what it will be replaced by, spiritually and technically (2 series or 4 series.)

I am not an insurance expert, and have no idea what your driving record is like, but I would expect your premium to go up quite a bit, since you are hoping to move from a car that prices in the mid $20k's new to a car in the mid $30k's (guessing) used (for say a 2001 E46.) You are the bread and butter of the auto insurance biz, being in your 20's.

Being a former Mustang modder myself, I would point out that I would expect the maintenance on an older M3 to be quite expensive; the car requires some cheese to upkeep properly. Not something you can zip down to AutoZone to fix.

There is no substitute for research. I would start out at Edmunds.com to get a little background on each platform (E46 came out as a 2001 model, previous years will be the E36) to figure out what you can afford, and general info. Then you can visit the forums here or at other sites to brush up on current issues.

Comparing an F-body to an M3 is kind of worthless IMO. They are two different kind of cars. If you're a stoplight warrior, I think the F-Body has more potential. An M3 is more of an all around package, and generally more sophisticated. Not trying to be a snob, that's just the way it is.


Good luck.


----------



## dv6cougar (Mar 27, 2004)

thanks for your reply.

i will be looking at edmunds.com.

i have been told by alot of people that comparing the two is a bad idea. I think what it will come down to is whatever I really like when i go test driving.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

If you expect to do any modding, the US car will be easier to do, cheaper and easier to find parts. And ultimately it will be quicker in a straight line.

But the BMW will out handle any of them(except Corvette Z06) with the BMW stock and the US cars modded.

WRT E36 versus E46, E36 prices are down such that you can get a later model one for in the $20 - $30K range, and an ealry one for in the low teens. Still fun, fast cars.


----------



## dv6cougar (Mar 27, 2004)

I will do some research and find out what I really want


----------

